# 2010 Felt F2 Di2 56cm for sale!



## alta825 (May 21, 2003)

Sadly my 2 month old 2010 Felt F2 w/ Di2 must go...

Paid my 2.00 and here is the link to the ad..

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=21325


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice bike.


----------

